# Magnepull tool



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I was curious about this as well...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/anyone-use-magnepull-products-29323/


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Useless*

It's basically useless for me. It works in a perfect world with no insulation and fire blocks. It did help me get a tool out of the attic once. 

I'll sell you mine for cheap.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

What's cheap?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*you*

For you. $75 + shipping


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you already talked me out of it!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Alright. It's just not for me. I use other methods I'm used to. If you change your mind pm me. It's just sitting on a shelf collecting dust now.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=09&p=MAGNEPULL&d=MAGNEPULL-Cable-Retrieval-and-Wall-Fish-Installation-System-(MAGNEPULL--800AKC)&c=Wire%20Retrieval&sku=Magnepull
> 
> I bought this Manepull tool and its trash. I have tried to use it on 4 different jobs only ending up having to use my fish tape instead. I was on 1 job trying to fish a twisted pair down a wall and the magnet roller would not pull the head down the wall. I cant take it back because the supply house said its been too long since I bough it. All 4 jobs had single 1/2" sheetrock walls.
> 
> Does anyone else own this tool and what were your results with it?


I worked for a guy that was a real cheapskate. He went to a trade show and came back with a half dozen of these. They are useless except for very specific applications. 
They must have had a pretty girl selling these things at the trade show is all I can think of.
BTW, I think he paid close to $200 each. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*supply house*

They look really good on countertop with a fresh studded wall and plexiglass with no insulation. It's like buying bubblegum at impulse section of grocery store. Worst thing I ever bought. I should of just bought a cow magnet for $30


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup, I got suckered into buying it because they have it set up on the counter at the supply house to play with it. I played with it for a month and was buying material for a good profit job when I thought it was the tool i just couldn't live without anymore. 

So I bought it and it sat on the truck for a couple months. When I pulled it out to use it I was thinking this is gonna be sweet. 20 minutes later I went out to the truck And got the fishtape. 

New fangled tools hardly ever work, this was 1 of those times.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Hotlegs said:


> Yup, I got suckered into buying it because they have it set up on the counter at the supply house to play with it. I played with it for a month and was buying material for a good profit job when I thought it was the tool i just couldn't live without anymore.
> 
> So I bought it and it sat on the truck for a couple months. When I pulled it out to use it I was thinking this is gonna be sweet. 20 minutes later I went out to the truck And got the fishtape.
> 
> New fangled tools hardly ever work, this was 1 of those times.


i agree i have one too and they are basically only good for use with non insulated walls. the best method is either a fish tape or fiberglass flexible fish sticks


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I use jack chain in non insulated walls


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I worked for a guy that was a real cheapskate. He went to a trade show and came back with a half dozen of these. They are useless except for very specific applications.
> They must have had a pretty girl selling these things at the trade show is all I can think of.
> BTW, I think he paid close to $200 each. :laughing:


A pretty girl convinced me to buy a $500 blender once but it wound up being totally worth the money. It's a Vita-Mix. It's totally kickass.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Service Call said:


> I use jack chain in non insulated walls



with a good magnet, works great


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

The magnepull is only so useful, I got the kit with the magnespot which is very handy for rework in a house.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=09&p=MAGNEPULL&d=MAGNEPULL-Cable-Retrieval-and-Wall-Fish-Installation-System-(MAGNEPULL--800AKC)&c=Wire%20Retrieval&sku=Magnepull
> 
> I bought this Manepull tool and its trash. I have tried to use it on 4 different jobs only ending up having to use my fish tape instead. I was on 1 job trying to fish a twisted pair down a wall and the magnet roller would not pull the head down the wall. I cant take it back because the supply house said its been too long since I bough it. All 4 jobs had single 1/2" sheetrock walls.
> 
> Does anyone else own this tool and what were your results with it?


i bought it about 2 years ago, directly from the guy who makes 'em...

i called him up on the phone and asked some pointed questions, 
and he got pretty indignant, and i was asking if this thing really
worked, and could i return it if it didn't.

i'd ordered off his web site, and he told me he was mailing me one,
and if i didn't like it, mail it back, and he'd refund my money plus $20
for lunch.

i've still got it. it's been ok working a pull string down the wall for me.. the
main thing is to get the magnet tight to the drywall, so it slides down, and
doesn't hook on the insulation. if it hooks, you are done.

i've got a number of different things to fish with, as we all do. this one
was worth keeping to me. it's not the wonderchild, but it's done some
pretty good stuff a few times.


----------

